
Amazon fails to stop ex-sales staffer winging it to Google Cloud - notlukesky
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/10/25/amazon_fails_to_stop_exstaffer_working_for_google/
======
bkor
In Belgium the (ex-)employee needs to be compensated for limiting the
employment options. IMO same should apply here. The person is restricted in
their employment. AWS/Amazon should pay to keep it restricted.

~~~
esturk
I agree with you, but others often argue that the previous total compensation
is what that's for. Said person just haven't worked there long enough to break
even should they choose to move to another company in the same industry.

~~~
frogperson
This sounds like slavery or indentured servitude, not a free market.

~~~
Ill_ban_myself
Many AGs in the United States agree and have taken major steps to put into law
or set strong precedent that non-competes are exclusive to senior leadership
and always come with explicit compensation packages. See NY, CA, MA

------
ravedave5
Slightly off topic - Anyone else find the register's headlines terrible?

~~~
teh_klev
For readers not familiar with "El-Reg" (based in the UK), they tend to have a
somewhat irreverent attitude to reporting goings-on in the IT industry. It's
their house style and has been since the beginning. It's a style that
emulates, somewhat, British "Red Top" tabloids. You either love it or hate it
(or maybe don't get it), personally I've been a fan and reader since they
started back in the 90's.

